
Show HN: Giftmasters.com – Helps generate gift ideas for your significant other - _carlos_
http://www.giftmasters.com
======
aaronbrethorst
Great concept. However:

[http://www.giftmasters.com/gift-finder](http://www.giftmasters.com/gift-
finder) should be the homepage of your site.

And a cursory glance suggests that you need to improve your data, which
undermines the whole "handpicked" notion:

All of the headphones you suggest on the first page of results for running
would be terrible for running.

Most of the water bottles you suggest for running would be impractical (e.g.
the glass one)

Keep at it!

~~~
_carlos_
Absolutely agree on the data point-- there's one key feature missing at the
moment to help us further curate the categories so that they more closely
match to the activities.

And we've been debating making the gift-finder page the homepage, and we may
make the change soon.

Stay tuned and thanks for the feedback!

------
_carlos_
Hello and thank you for the feedback!

First off, I apologize for the site being so slow (it frustrates me too and
we're working on it!).

I'm glad you enjoyed the concept -- we're working on some exciting new stuff
as well, so stay tuned!

I hope the site is helpful during the upcoming holidays!

------
paperclips88
Seems more a curator then actually using any smarts to determine gifts - we've
developed this www.giftfind.me would love your thoughts, perhaps collaboartion

~~~
_carlos_
Checked out your site -- if you're trying to match items programatically based
on a questionnaire, you'll have to categorize items very well or have a very
intelligent algorithm (which in my opinion not even big eCommerce players have
been able to solve)

------
KZeillmann
Awesome site idea, but most of the stuff takes a LONG time to load.

~~~
randlet
Came here to say the exact same thing. I really dig the concept, especially if
you keep a nice small list of curated items.

The product loading is way too slow though and made me feel frustrated.

